# Help Please



## Stephanie Govier (Feb 19, 2016)

Good morning,

I am new to the Schwinn world and am looking for some help in finding the year/history of this bike.  It was a gift to my son from an elderly man in Florida last year.  My son is hoping to do his history presentation on the bike.  Any help/suggestions would be most appreciated!!  The serial number is SNGNPO4H76661


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 19, 2016)

This bike is only about 10 - 12 years old. Someone has changed the handle bars. These were sold at Wal-mart, Target and Toy's are us. Sorry but not much history here.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 19, 2016)

Rideahiggins is right but as far as Schwinn goes, this was a pretty big deal! They tried to remarket the Stingray sort of. There was alot of hype about these bikes at the time! Turns out, they didn't go over so well. Other people probably know more and hopefully will chime in.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 19, 2016)

More information on these bikes here: 

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/5436894/ns/business-cnbc_tv/t/schwinn-riding-high-new-retro-model
http://www.genesbmx.com/schwinn/sting-ray-info.html


----------



## Stephanie Govier (Feb 19, 2016)

Any idea what the sale/resale price would be?


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 19, 2016)

Value seems to be around $100 if all-original parts are present, probably less without the original handlebars: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111869235053


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I sold a mint one last month for $100. I bought the bike new, kept it in my house for the past 10 years, never ridden, and had all the original paperwork/hangtags, wheel cardboard/etc... One like that would be about $50-75 tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree about $75. These bikes are horrible to ride. They are super heavy and our legs are in pain after a slight hill. Real junk if you ask me. Another fail for the new Schwinn and Walmart. How people were able to sell them for $400 like that artcle said is beyond me


----------



## Intense One (Mar 9, 2016)

As stated before, not a valuable bike and prices for these fluctuate from $30.-$250.00.   Someone on Craigslist had one listed for $400.00(dreamer). Average price around here:$80.   I bought 2;   $60. Each...not for the collectibility but because I think they're cool.  Fun to putt around the neighborhood on.  Couldn't afford a real chopper!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2016)

I just see tweakers riding them... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 9, 2016)

Or creepy old men with patchy facial hair ridding through the park hitting on school girls..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Or creepy old men with patchy facial hair ridding through the park hitting on school girls..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




So when did you pick one of these bad-boys up?? 

Hey, at least you're riding a Schwinn again, right?


----------

